# adrian flux again



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

well its renewal time again.
r32 gtr 22year old 4 years no claims
renewal from flux was £1023.50 tpft, not bad but wanted to find other places
cheapest a plan could get was £1060.00tpft or £4000fully comp good try anyhow tried loads of others and general reply was if you been quoted just ovr 1000 quid for a skyline go for it.
so flux it is!


----------



## Metroman (Feb 18, 2007)

*New cover*

Went to my normal insurance company - Aon, but not able to cover the GTR32. Spoke to A.F. they quoted just under 800.00 fully comp, 0 no claims & 3000 a year mileage, told the lady nicely that it sounded a lot for a person of my age (40+)  , she came back with 496.00 through Kennetic. :thumbsup:


----------

